# Packgoat information - upcoming seminar



## imported_goatlady (Aug 19, 2009)

Upcoming Goat health care, nutrition and packgoat seminar - August 29, 2009, Saturday, at Edelweiss Acres in Olympia, WA - seminar includes health care and nutrition for all goats and a session specifically on packgoats to include choosing, training, conformation, special nutrition considerations, trail first aid, on the trail, in camp and travel information, and more. 9:30 to 10 a.m. is registration and seminar goes from 10 to 4 p.m. - $20 per person for general public, $5 per person for 4H members. 

For more information call Donna at 360-481-0527.


----------



## Sagebrush (Oct 4, 2009)

Anything like this in SE idaho?


----------

